# Alabama Lionfish



## sailor89 (May 17, 2016)

I am an old guy who is getting back into diving. We will be diving in Alabama waters and I just wondered what the lionfish situation is around this area? Thanks


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

Orange beach or dauphin island.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

If you're diving, you'll see lion fish. Take a lion tamer, or other small pole spear, and a container that will protect you from your catch, and load up. Have fun.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

There are lots of them, on every reef.
They are great to eat.
Do your homework if you are going to harvest them.

I only about them in Florida, and what has been going on over hear.
They are classified as a Predator, not a fish.
No fishing license needed, no limit.
One can get a free permit to sell them.
The average going going price is $5.

Did I say they are great to Eat!!!


----------



## sailor89 (May 17, 2016)

Thanks for the replies. I will be going out of Orange Beach. My first dive I will probably take my boat down the beach to just off Bahama Bob's and see if the Whiskey wreck is still there.


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

Very doubtful you will find any inshore generally you don't start seeing them thick until around 80 feet Plus


----------



## sailor89 (May 17, 2016)

I am too old to do the 80 plus ft dives so I will just cruise around shallow and see if any pop up.


----------

